# F56 Coding



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm search an list of the Coding parameters your have testet for the F56


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> I'm search an list of the Coding parameters your have testet for the F56


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eO-4KXfxkksCIBP_xKjMXcIwlgAyWVxFLcla5lzibnw/edit#gid=0


----------

